
Apple, Not Amazon, Is the Largest Online Retail Force - dankul1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/danrunkevicius/2020/08/17/apple-not-amazon-is-the-largest-online-retail-force/#37c285b564cb
======
Someone
_“Last year, the App Store’s apps (used on the iPhone) earned a staggering
$519 billion in sales

[…]

Apple tacks on an “Apple tax” of 15-30% to every penny its third-party apps
earn from Apple customers in the app”_

I find it hard to reconcile those two numbers. Apple’s net income is about $60
billion
([https://www.apple.com/newsroom/pdfs/Q4%20FY19%20Consolidated...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/pdfs/Q4%20FY19%20Consolidated%20Financial%20Statements.pdf)).
The hardware they sell has high margins, so it should bring in part of that
$60 billion.

The statements above seem to say they also get at least 15% of $519 billion,
or $78 billion from their ‘tax’.

If so, why isn’t net revenue a lot higher?

What do I overlook?

(Aside: Apple’s percentage is 15 or 30% of sale price, isn’t it? That would
make the percentage they add 18 or 43%)

------
tantalor
No. Purely digital goods & services (apps, video, games, etc.) are not
"retail".

Retail means "physical stuff".

